# network+ question



## Uranium-235 (Aug 29, 2002)

on my net+ practice exam software, it says Failed if I don't get 100% correct, is this how the exam is?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The exam is graded on a scale of 100-900. 646 is the minimum passing score for the older exam (2001) and 554 is the minimum for the new exam (2005) which comes out May 1, 2005.


----------



## Uranium-235 (Aug 29, 2002)

do you know how diffrent the tests are? my practice exam questions are 2003 objectives. Do you think I could still pass?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

That I really couldn't tell you because with the Comptia test you don't have to retake them to keep your cert. I really don't know what would be on the new test. I'm sure the newer test would cover more into the WiFi and Gbe LAN. If you have a good back ground I don't think you should have any trouble. When I took the test I didn't study at all and passed. Granted I've been doing this for over 20 years.


----------

